# Anyone know if Escambia Bay & river are still polluted?



## 76tj (Apr 2, 2016)

Check out the link:

http://chemicalindustryarchives.org/dirtysecrets/annistonindepth/wildlife.asp


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Maybe i missed it, but where did it say anything about escambia river or bay?


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Nevermind i skimmed over it.


----------



## 76tj (Apr 2, 2016)

Excerpt from: http://www.protectingourwater.org/watersheds/map/pensacola/

Sedimentation is a problem in the Pensacola Bay as a result of poor flushing and the input of large sediment loads from tributaries. In addition, current and historical land uses and industrial practices have left a legacy of polluted sediments.
Rapid population growth during the past few decades has led to increased pollution from human activities, including stormwater runoff and residential, commercial, and industrial land uses.

The areas of greatest concern for sediments are Bayou Chico, lower Bayou Grande, upper Bayou Texar, mid- and upper Escambia Bay, and Pensacola Bay, near the downtown Pensacola waterfront. Historically, numerous industrial and domestic waste facilities discharged to Pensacola Bay and the lower Escambia River. Bayous Grande, Texar, and Chico are all heavily industrialized and urbanized, and stormwater runoff from Pensacola tends to become concentrated in the bayous. Heavy metals are present in sediments in Bayous Chico, Grande, and Texar, and in Pensacola Bay. Pesticides have been found in all of these waterbodies, including many of the older, now-banned chlorinated pesticides. Nutrients, including nitrogen and phosphorus, are also concerns in all of these waterbodies.
Historically, fish kills frequently occurred in the Pensacola Bay estuary and its tributary bayous, particularly Bayous Texar, Grande, and Chico. Many of these kills were large-more than 1,000 fish. However, water quality improvements have somewhat reduced the size and number of fish kills. More recently, red tide events in 1999 and 2000 resulted in fish kills.
The current seagrass coverage is much less than was present historically. The earliest documented loss of seagrasses was recorded in 1955, with the commencement of a discharge from the Monsanto Company's Pensacola facility. Additional discharges from chemical plants exacerbated seagrass losses. Most seagrasses have been lost from Escambia Bay, where they were common as late as the early 1950s. Large areas of the Pensacola Bay estuary-predominantly in Pensacola Bay, Bayou Chico, Bayou Grande, and Bayou Texar-also have a degraded benthic index, which is a measure of biological health based on the types of aquatic insects found in bottom sediments.
In recognition of these impacts, DEP, the Northwest Florida Water Management District (NWFWMD), and local governmental, scientific, educational, and citizen organizations are working to develop strategies for protecting and restoring water quality and quantity in the Pensacola Bay watershed.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Another Monsanto plant had also drawn the attention of the U.S. government. A subsidiary of the U.S. Department of Interior had found PCBs in the Escambia River below Monsanto's Pensacola, Florida plant, where PCBs were used (not manufactured). The Bureau of Commercial Fisheries reported that its tests revealed that concentrations of 5 parts per billion of Aroclor 1254 had killed juvenile brown shrimp in just 18 days. [Report of Aroclor "Ad Hoc" Committee]

Another Monsanto description of the shrimp study is contained in the "Confidential Report of the Aroclor Ad hoc Committee.":

"Shrimp--In August, 1969, West Florida State University at Pensacola reported to our Pensacola Plant that PCB's (Aroclorl254) had been found in the Escambia River below our outfall. The amount was reported as 40-45 parts per billion one quarter mile below the plant and 1 ppb at the bridge ovcr the river as it enters Pensacola Bay.
The Gulf Breeze Laboratories of the Bureau of Commercial Fisheries (U.S. Department of Interior) at Pensacola next reported that 40 ppb killed baby shrimp in 96 hours. Further study indicated that 5 ppb killed 18 of 25 baby shrimp in 18 days.

Plant investigation revealed that one to three gallons per day of Aroclor 1254 was being lost to the river from the use of Pydraul AC in air compressors." [Confidential Report of the Aroclor Ad hoc Committee; October 15, 1969]

Monsanto was, justifiably, concerned about this problem.

"The incident at the Monsanto Plant at Pensacola indicates that all Monsanto Plants using Aroclors should be made aware of the potential problem and efforts made to eliminate any losses. The significance of "any losses" may be related to the one to three gallons per day which was being lost at the Pensacola Plant." [Report of Aroclor "Ad Hoc" Committee]


----------



## 76tj (Apr 2, 2016)

I find it hard to believe in Monsanto, but would like to know how the restoration is coming along...In recognition of these impacts, DEP, the Northwest Florida Water Management District (NWFWMD), and local governmental, scientific, educational, and citizen organizations are working to develop strategies for protecting and restoring water quality and quantity in the Pensacola Bay watershed.


----------



## herculesboat (Apr 17, 2016)

thanks for the infos


----------



## 76tj (Apr 2, 2016)

I remember seeing a publication on the safe amts. of fish to eat/week from different areas in NWF. I don't seem to be able to find it now.


----------



## 76tj (Apr 2, 2016)

*I finally found seafood advisories in this link:*

http://www.floridahealth.gov/progra...-consumption/_documents/advisory-brochure.pdf

It took a lot of searching. 

Escambia River south of PCBs Santa Rosa Striped mulletONE MEAL PER WEEKONE MEAL PER WEEK
SR 184 to mouth of riverEscambia (prepared without skin) Escambia Bay;PCBs Santa Rosa Striped mulletONE MEAL PER WEEKONE MEAL PER WEEK
Upper and LowerEscambia (prepared without skin)


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

76tj said:


> http://www.floridahealth.gov/progra...-consumption/_documents/advisory-brochure.pdf
> 
> It took a lot of searching.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! It's a very interesting chart. Looks like hardheads and croaker for dinner.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

wow! maybe its best that i suck at fishing, good grief thats depressing!


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

thsts why perdido bay is called a dead bay


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Are there other studies for fish like reds and trout that show similar data? I can't believe they recommend not eating fish from any local water for than twice a week. If it's that bad it seems like it should be on a billboard somewhere.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

My dad attended a save the trout meeting at Pensacola around 1969 and they had the same problem / conclusion. Nothing new.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I know a guy that worked at Monsanto back in the day (1960's If memory serves). He claims to have regularly seen men kicking over 55 gallon drums of chemical waste into the drain to the river.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have ate fish of all types from Escambia all my life will have 4 more bass from there shortly. I think Hot cooking oil takes care of most funkeys. Caught about 25 today with only 4 keepers. Pop and me had a good day.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Flounderpounder said:


> I know a guy that worked at Monsanto back in the day (1960's If memory serves). He claims to have regularly seen men kicking over 55 gallon drums of chemical waste into the drain to the river.


The old timers told me there was a spill in the 60 s which wiped out the grass beds round pace area


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

ya, but thank god were able to employ about a thousand people out there....:whistling:......shhhh and don't tell anyone...our property values will suffer:sleeping:


----------



## 76tj (Apr 2, 2016)

First the rivers & bays then the Gulf & Oceans--Deepwater Horizon oil spill--Valdez oil spill, http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/03/21/exxon-valdez-25th-anniversary/6707983/

Good to see some people are working on restoring the damage. When I was in AK, some studies showed more damage was done by efforts to clean up & hide the mess. 

Some studies show the same about dispersants used in the Gulf for the Deepwater Horizon spill.


----------



## 76tj (Apr 2, 2016)

At least people are trying-- 
http://www.beachapedia.org/State_of_the_Beach/State_Reports/FL/Water_Quality


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

<b>"Sedimentation is a problem in the Pensacola Bay as a result of poor flushing and the input of large sediment loads from tributaries. In addition, current and historical land uses and industrial practices have left a legacy of polluted sediments.
Rapid population growth during the past few decades has led to increased pollution from human activities, including stormwater runoff and residential, commercial, and industrial land uses."</b>

True, we still have problems. Always will with populated areas, and industry, but things are getting better, or at least stabalized...even as the population increases. Talked with one of the Sea Grass scientists recently. Sea grasses, which are a good indicator of water quality, are stable according to him in the Pensacola region. Some die back, some growth. Good sign, so keep it up guys.

Especially promising is that seagrass is starting to grow again in the Escambia River delta. That area hasn't seen grass in decades. And while it was nice to get the Redfish farm funding...which really wasn't needed (we have plenty of redfish), many in the sciences would have preferred a seagrass replanting program. That would have not only improved water quality further, but enhanced all salt water species habitat.

Anyway's, things are looking up. Go easy motoring on the flats. Be careful about what goes overboard. Do your part.


----------



## 76tj (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks for the info on Sea grasses & water quality.


----------

